# Pre mix concentrates



## NeXuS (23/6/17)

Hi Guys, 


Anyone here know of any vape shops that sell premix ejuice that's amazing? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/6/17)

www.carlossconcoctions.co.za
www.alldayvapes.co.za


----------



## NeXuS (23/6/17)

Had a look at this not sure are the concentrates any good?





Andre said:


> www.carlossconcoctions.co.za


----------



## Andre (23/6/17)

NeXuS said:


> Had a look at this not sure are the concentrates any good?


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/6/17)

NeXuS said:


> Had a look at this not sure are the concentrates any good?



Trust me, the ADV premixes are outstanding. I suggest you start with the Forrest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta - this stuff is out of this world...

@YeOldeOke


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/6/17)

I would love to try premixes again, but after the gag like FA premixes that i tried a while ago, im hesitant


----------



## NeXuS (27/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Trust me, the ADV premixes are outstanding. I suggest you start with the Forrest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta - this stuff is out of this world...
> 
> @YeOldeOke




I ordered some of Carlos concoctions will let you know how that goes.


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I would love to try premixes again, but after the gag like FA premixes that i tried a while ago, im hesitant



The premixes on ADV and Carlos, is not the FA type premixes. These are proper juice recipes, without the PG, VG and NIC, allowing you to customise to your needs and steep at home. 

I have made juice form both these vendors, and the final product is superb. A beautifully crafted, complex juice - not even remotely comparable to the FA stuff...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> The premixes on ADV and Carlos, is not the FA type premixes. These are proper juice recipes, without the PG, VG and NIC, allowing you to customise to your needs and steep at home.
> 
> I have made juice form both these vendors, and the final product is superb. A beautifully crafted, complex juice - not even remotely comparable to the FA stuff...


Thanks for this. Think you have twisted my arm. In your opinion, which one do you prefer, Carlos or ADV? I see Carlos is much cheaper. Note that I love creamy deserty vapes, not so much fruit


----------



## NeXuS (27/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks for this. Think you have twisted my arm. In your opinion, which one do you prefer, Carlos or ADV? I see Carlos is much cheaper. Note that I love creamy deserty vapes, not so much fruit



I wanted to try both i have had the all day vapes mixes already R2V not the R2M. Want to make sure i try them both.


----------



## NeXuS (27/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> The premixes on ADV and Carlos, is not the FA type premixes. These are proper juice recipes, without the PG, VG and NIC, allowing you to customise to your needs and steep at home.
> 
> I have made juice form both these vendors, and the final product is superb. A beautifully crafted, complex juice - not even remotely comparable to the FA stuff...



Some Companies like TFA FW INW dont all do great with me, some close my chest up, but im not sure perhaps the Nicotine is just to high, im sticking to 3mg for now, i noticed that 6mg with one company feels better on the lungs vs lets say a 6mg from another company messes me up a few hits and it feels like an asthma attack. Then i drop down to a 3mg from the one that was closing me up and its fine. 
Some local vendors wont specify what they use in terms of Concentrates so you dont know till you try.


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks for this. Think you have twisted my arm. In your opinion, which one do you prefer, Carlos or ADV? I see Carlos is much cheaper. Note that I love creamy deserty vapes, not so much fruit



Both have their own unique flavours - ADV has a far more substantial range - you are sure to find something you fancy there.

Creamy, deserty vapes on ADV will include the Irish Cream Pie, the Creme Brulee range and the Parfaits...
My all time favourite is Forrest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta - you will not be sorry...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeXuS (27/6/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Both have their own unique flavours - ADV has a far more substantial range - you are sure to find something you fancy there.
> 
> Creamy, deserty vapes on ADV will include the Irish Cream Pie, the Creme Brulee range and the Parfaits...
> My all time favourite is Forrest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta - you will not be sorry...




haha, i can see you like the FB Y Panna Cotta. I will definitely give that one a shot. Thanks bud


----------



## RichJB (27/6/17)

I wouldn't classify the FA UK blends as premixes, they are compound flavours like the e-Motions flavours (WoW, Labyrinth, Metaphor, Oba Oba, etc). I don't think flavour houses are good at giving you "a recipe in a bottle". I'd want a recipe developer to do that, not a flavourist. If I want cookies and cream, I'll mix up Chrisdvr1's Sugar Cookies and Cream rather than FW's Cookies and Cream. One is a recipe, the other is a compound flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

